# omg, look what greeted me this morning



## anoki (Jun 7, 2007)

I didn't even get all the way in the shop....I saw an extra white nose in the pen!!!!

Mary Lou had her baby!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: It is a boy! I don't have any name ideas yet....and man is he TINY!!!!! and ohhhhh ssooooooo cute!!!!

Here's some pics










































I had no idea she was going to foal last night!!! But I am soo glad everything went fine. Both Mama and baby are great!!!

My mom is just happy that she had it, as I am going to be away this weekend!!

He is just soooooo adorable, and brave!!!!!! Not scared of a thing!!!

anyways, I'll post more pictures in a few days!!

~kathryn


----------



## minimule (Jun 7, 2007)

Ooohhhh! What a cutie!!!!! Congrats on your wee boy.


----------



## Bassett (Jun 7, 2007)

He is adorable



: . He is tiny. Fits under Mommas belly. He has one ear on each side of her leg in a couple of pictures. So cute. Congratulations Momma you did a good job. :aktion033:



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats! he is beautiful



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats on your adorable new foal!! :aktion033:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 7, 2007)

That little bundle of cuteness would be real hard to beat in a "GOOD MORNING GREETING" contest.



: CONGRATS he is adorable. So glad everything went well. Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: He is just beautiful! Since I've never seen a newborn, how big are they, you say he is tiny. Do they go by pounds or inches.....


----------



## Marnie (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations, he's a real doll, I love his huge eyes! Are't they just so huggalbe!!



:


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :cheeky-smiley-006: Congratulations! :cheeky-smiley-006: :aktion033: :aktion033:




: He is so sweet!



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 8, 2007)

so glad it was Mary Lou and not Betty Jean now that i am gone... so far she is still holding on to that baby, my hope now is that she will wait until i get home. your little guy is adorable though and i should be so lucky to have one just like that



:


----------



## anoki (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! He is sooo soo cute!!!!



: Mom and I decided he won't be going anywhere (I already knew that though!! lol) :bgrin

He is smaller than any of the mini horse foals I've had. I tried to put the stick on him yesterday, but couldn't get a very accurate measure!! lol He is definitely under 20" though! I had to pick him up a couple of times yesterday to move him and there is nothing to hold on to!! :new_shocked: He's soo small, he kept slipping out of my arms!! lol He looks like a little jack rabbit with the ears & legs!! :bgrin such a cutie!!

Still thinking of a name....I had some pretty good girl names picked out  lol

~kathryn


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 8, 2007)

: What a little Sweetheart



:

He looks just like Mom ..... love the circles around their eyes...so cute !!!

Those "Chocolate Donks" are my favorite



:

I am sooooooo Happy everything went well. The way it looks, she wasn't alone in the foaling...she had lots of company. Would have been neat, to be a fly on the wall and watch how they all participated



:

:aktion033: Congratulations !!!!

**BTW....your Dog looks a little jelaous



:




: didn't I tell you it was going to be a boy



:


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Jun 9, 2007)

OMG he is the *cutest * little boy ever!!! And ooooo ya he is* tiny* and *SUPER DUPER * cute!!!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for posting such *adorable * pics and dont forget to keep us updated on the baby *boy*!!!!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jun 10, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh he is just adorable! I want to hold him!!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

